

Voice Hero: The Inventor of Karaoke Speaks - benbreen
http://theappendix.net/issues/2013/10/voice-hero-the-inventor-of-karaoke-speaks

======
sargun
I was recently reading only a slightly related article about Karaoke.
Apparently in other countries, there has been a rage of killings due to
certain songs being Karaoked. See the Wikipedia article here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Way_killings](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Way_killings)

------
neduma
Related - How Karaoke Conquered The World

[http://www.forbes.com/2009/02/17/karaoke-music-memoir-
opinio...](http://www.forbes.com/2009/02/17/karaoke-music-memoir-opinions-
book-review_0217_fran_bigman.html)

------
lazythrowaway
Great article - worth reading.

